

Joey Flores of Earbits (YC2011) on quality of Y Combinator - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-lJiifteIE

======
jws
This is a ~1 minute teaser for a longer episode.

TL;DW transcript…

Host: Are there too many companies in this YC class?

JF: The quality of the companies is up. If there is any reduction of attention
by the YC folks, (and he does not present that as a given), it is more than
compensated by the increased networking of the class.

… not quotes, just a brutal summary of the video.

